# Thorn Sterling w/ Rohloff



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

A foot injury has kept me from any real mountain biking for the past few months so I haven't done much with this Thorn Sterling MTB frame I've had since Sept '08. However, my foots coming along nicely and we've got a road trip to Moab & Sedona planned for March so I gotta get off my butt and get this bike built.










I'm stoked to try out these 2.4" Schwalbe Fat Albert tires....:thumbsup: I stole the Rohloff from my Big Dummy since I'm not using it at the moment.










Hopefully all the Pugsley riding I'm doing this winter will pay off in the desert on a lighter bike with a suspension fork....

safe riding,

Vik
www.thelazyrando.com


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

I posted more gratuitous bike porn here....:thumbsup:


----------

